# Orlando Wanted - 3 Nights April 17-19 Bonnet Creek or Marriott



## Skip524 (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking for Bonnet Creek or Marriott for 3 nights beginning April 17 -April 19, 2-3 BRs. Please PM me if you like. Thank you, Skip


----------



## am1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Which size room?


----------



## Skip524 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Orlando April 17, 18, 19*

2 BRs preferred. Thank you-


am1 said:


> Which size room?


----------

